# Problem: Installation opensync

## phasezero

Hallo Gemeinde,

Ich bin hier am verzweifeln bei der Einrichtung und Installation von Synce. Ich möchte mein HTC mit Kontact syncronisieren. Das zu will ich synce mit opensync verwenden. Die benötigten Pakete habe ich in der package.keywords entsprechend hinzugefügt. Die Installation von Synce-0.14 verlief erfolgreich, genauso wie die von kdepim-meta-4.3.1 und libopensync-0.22. Probleme bereiten die beiden plugind vonopensync, libopensync-plugin-kdepim und libopensync-plugin-synce. Beim komplieren dieser Pakete erhalte ich folgende Fehlermeldung und die Installation wird abgebrochen.

```

/usr/include/kapplication.h: In destructor 'virtual KdePluginImplementation::~KdePluginImplementation()':

/usr/include/kapplication.h:137: error: 'virtual KApplication::~KApplication()' is private

kdepim_impl.cpp:111: error: within this context

make[2]: *** [kdepim_impl.lo] Fehler 1

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/app-pda/libopensync-plugin-kdepim-0.22/work/libopensync-plugin-kdepim-0.22/src'

make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Fehler 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/app-pda/libopensync-plugin-kdepim-0.22/work/libopensync-plugin-kdepim-0.22'

make: *** [all] Fehler 2

 *

 * ERROR: app-pda/libopensync-plugin-kdepim-0.22 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called src_compile

 *             environment, line 2654:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *       emake || die "emake failed"

 *  The die message:

 *   emake failed

 *

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/app-pda/libopensync-plugin-kdepim-0.22/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/app-pda/libopensync-plugin-kdepim-0.22/temp/environment'.

 *

>>> Failed to emerge app-pda/libopensync-plugin-kdepim-0.22, Log file:

>>>  '/var/tmp/portage/app-pda/libopensync-plugin-kdepim-0.22/temp/build.log'

 * Messages for package app-pda/libopensync-plugin-kdepim-0.22:

 *

 * ERROR: app-pda/libopensync-plugin-kdepim-0.22 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called src_compile

 *             environment, line 2654:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *       emake || die "emake failed"

 *  The die message:

 *   emake failed

 *

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/app-pda/libopensync-plugin-kdepim-0.22/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/app-pda/libopensync-plugin-kdepim-0.22/temp/environment'.

```

Leider kann ich damit nichts anfangen. Kann es ander Version von kdepim und libopensync liegen, dass >=libopensync-0.35 nehmen muss?

Bei libopensync-plugin.synce sieht es ähnlich aus, aber ich möchte erst mal eines nach dem anderen machen.

Ähniles passiert bei der Installation des synce Plugins.

die kompletten Logdatei findet ihr hier:

http://www.jromeis.com/buildpluginkdepim.log

http://www.jromeis.com/buildpluginsynce.log

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir weiterhelfen.

Gruß

Jens

----------

## phasezero

hat keiner eine Idee was das für ein Fehler sein kann??

 :Sad: 

----------

## Necoro

Warum benutzt du die 0.22 und nicht die 0.36?

/edit:  *Quote:*   

> OpenSync 0.3x releases
> 
> aren't intended to be stable. We don't recommend this release for productive
> 
> use. We don't recommend this release to be packaged as part of a distribution.

 

Eh -- also streich meine Frage  :Smile: 

/edit2: Vermutung: Das libopensync-plugin-kdepim-0.22.ebuild wurde zuletzt 2007 angefasst ... ergo: Wahrscheinlich Probleme mit KDE-4?

----------

## uhai

Hallo phasezero,

hast Du das in den Griff bekommen? Ich versuche das gleiche und stecke ebenfalls fest. Mein PDA wird erkannt, die verbindung zu KDEPim bekomme ich aber nicht gebacken...

Anscheinend geht das nur unter KDE3, ich habe aber KDE4.

uhai

----------

